# Ben Pearson Deerslayer



## lastmanout (Jan 5, 2008)

Ben Pearson (the person) was a great shot and made movie clips to promote bow hunting. Kinda a competitor to Fred Bear (same era). Ben Pearson bows where mid-priced and OK shooters. Have your bow checked over for cracks before stringing it AND USE A BOW STRINGER to avoid damage. Be sure the string is the correct length and not frayed. Try posting your question on the Leatherwall or Tradgang, lots of old timers who might remember these bows. Good luck. I live near Pulaski,PA 16143 what is your zip?


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

I checked it out and have shoot it some. I did miss a doe with it.

My zip is 19507


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

what are the specs written on the bow and model #?


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

oh yeah, they (Pearson bows) are alot more than OK shooters. They are the most under rated, under appreciated bows out there, but I'm seeing a change as more and more people realize what they have.


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

Here are pics of whats on the bow
It says AN-8197
58"
50# 28"


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

In my records (limited) I can find it in the 69 catalog, BUT it shows a differnt model #(7300) so we can rule out 1969. It also has the length in " ,not AMO", which again puts it pre 1968.

I'd put it at a 65-67 if I had to guess.

They were a midpriced bow, sold new in 69 for $40. Currently on Ebay it would bring 40-80 on average


----------



## madsammer (Nov 21, 2008)

trapperDave said:


> In my records (limited) I can find it in the 69 catalog, BUT it shows a differnt model #(7300) so we can rule out 1969. It also has the length in " ,not AMO", which again puts it pre 1968.
> 
> I'd put it at a 65-67 if I had to guess.
> 
> They were a midpriced bow, sold new in 69 for $40. Currently on Ebay it would bring 40-80 on average


Thanks


----------

